

Samsung: Our televisions aren’t secretly eavesdropping on you - sonabinu
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/02/10/samsung-our-televisions-arent-secretly-eavesdropping-on-you/?hpid=z14

======
eveningcoffee
Of course not. Because it is not secret any more.

Now they only eavesdropping.

